# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Đà Lạt thành phố ngàn hoa - da lat hoa

## yeuhanoi

_Một trong những khu biệt thự đẹp của Đà Lạt._

_Cùng ngắm cảnh trên hồ Than Thở._

_Và đây là hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng!_

_Nói đến Đà Lạt không thể không nhắc đến hoa dã quỳ..._
_.. và những bức tường tràn đầy hoa ly tím.
_
_Những mái nhà cũng tràn ngập hoa._

_Đến ánh nắng sớm ở Đà Lạt cũng đẹp lạ kỳ._

_Và đây là thác Datanla với nhiều giai thoại._

_Thác Pongour hùng vĩ._

_Thác Voi, một trong những địa điểm được du khách yêu thích._
_Và xe ngựa là một trong những nét đặc trưng rất riêng, rất Đà Lạt._

_Toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt, thành phố hoa thơ mộng! Điểm đến của nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước, nhất là vào mùa hè!_




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đà Lạt đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Nhìn mộng mơ quá

----------


## pigcute

Nghe nói khí hậu ĐL tốt lắm
Bao h phải làm 1 chuyến vào ĐL nghỉ ngơi mới được

----------


## loplipop

Khoái khoản cưỡi ngựa ngự lãm thành phố  :cuoi1:

----------


## ipad

Đà Lạt và Sapa có một cái gì đó rất gống nhau

----------

